# Rattle noise under the engine



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I was wondering has anyone experience rattle noice coming from the engine? I've noticed it everytime am on low rpm shifting from gear 1 2 and 3... Or 3 2 1... It sound exactly like in this youtube link. My car is only 3 months old. 
Question is, should I be worried about it? Or is this common? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw7xxPVrmvw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

same thing here.. 

it seems to be when the engine is vibrating the most on low rpm.
it's really annoying


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

antemax said:


> same thing here..
> 
> it seems to be when the engine is vibrating the most on low rpm.
> it's really annoying


I thought I am the only one here having this problem. Whew! Did u send back the car to service center? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe it's my phone but all I hear in that video is wind noise. 

Edit decided to go listen to it on the computer, eeeek yea I'd go straight to service with that


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

MrFerriz said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering has anyone experience rattle noice coming from the engine? I've noticed it everytime am on low rpm shifting from gear 1 2 and 3... Or 3 2 1... It sound exactly like in this youtube link. My car is only 3 months old.
> Question is, should I be worried about it? Or is this common?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw7xxPVrmvw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...


Have you tried disconnecting the Soundaktor that sits below your plastic wiper cover on the driver's side?
This little 'noise making' box was supposed to make a 4 cylinder sound like a 5 cylinder but many TB owners
found it irritating and either disconnected or removed it. You can get more info on it if you go to Google and
plot in Soundaktor. Once there, you can even go to YouTube sound videos to hear it. It's possible your's is
making more noise than it was intended to do if the sound is really loud.


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Maybe it's my phone but all I hear in that video is wind noise.
> 
> Edit decided to go listen to it on the computer, eeeek yea I'd go straight to service with that


Yea... U can't really hear it on the phone. But on the computer it's really clear. Sounds like some screws are missing or not tighten up propely. 



ridgemanron said:


> Have you tried disconnecting the Soundaktor that sits below your plastic wiper cover on the driver's side?
> This little 'noise making' box was supposed to make a 4 cylinder sound like a 5 cylinder but many TB owners
> found it irritating and either disconnected or removed it. You can get more info on it if you go to Google and
> plot in Soundaktor. Once there, you can even go to YouTube sound videos to hear it. It's possible your's is
> making more noise than it was intended to do if the sound is really loud.


I haven't disconnect it. Dose the soundaktor make the rattling sound? I will give it a try later. But I noticed, the rattle noise came from somewhere near the gear box under the engine. And it only make rattle noise when shifting gear 1 2 3 on uneven road. Weird. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

MrFerriz said:


> I thought I am the only one here having this problem. Whew! Did u send back the car to service center?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


not yet.. will have to do it.

it sounds like the carter vibrating.. it's a very metalic sound, right?


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

antemax said:


> not yet.. will have to do it.
> 
> it sounds like the carter vibrating.. it's a very metalic sound, right?


Yes it is. Makes my brand new bug sound like a 60 years old herbie. Sigh! Gonna bring my bug to service center soon. Hope nothing serious. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I remember only hearing the Soundaktor during idling but if it is not functioning properly,
then, perhaps, it could continue to be heard during gear changes. It's a simple disconnect
procedure so you've got nothing to lose by turning it off.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

taking the yellow bug to the dealer on wednesday..


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

I've check my bug yesterday... Guess what.. Mechatronic / clutch pack / need to update dsg to fix the problem. Still have to wait for them to finalise. Damn! 

Initially, I thought it was just some screws that need to be tighten up. But now sound more serious. =/

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

MrFerriz said:


> I've check my bug yesterday... Guess what.. Mechatronic / clutch pack / need to update dsg to fix the problem. Still have to wait for them to finalise. Damn!
> 
> Initially, I thought it was just some screws that need to be tighten up. But now sound more serious. =/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yep I read in a blog (in portuguese) that beetle owners were complaining about this noise and that it could be the DSG.. vw was aware and working on a flash update.

so is your car still with the same DSG flash?? how long it's gonna take to have it done?


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

antemax said:


> yep I read in a blog (in portuguese) that beetle owners were complaining about this noise and that it could be the DSG.. vw was aware and working on a flash update.
> 
> so is your car still with the same DSG flash?? how long it's gonna take to have it done?


I am still waiting atm.. They said It might take a day or two to fix and update.. Hopefully I can get it done by next week.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

How's ur bug? Is it the same problem? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

MrFerriz said:


> How's ur bug? Is it the same problem?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I think so.. I'm taking mine to the dealer tomorrow.
Hope they know how to fix it quickly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

so I took my bug to the dealer today.. went to get it back and they said that there was something loose close to the pipes. drove a few meters and the noise is still there.
what these people think we are? complete fools or something?? 

just called them, I'm taking the bug there tomorrow again.

some links that can possibly be related to our problem:

Europe: 
http://www.autoevolution.com/news/faulty-volkswagen-dsg-gearboxes-reported-in-europe-46766.html 

Japan: 
http://en.ce.cn/Industries/Auto/201305/13/t20130513_24376542.shtml 

Australia: 
http://www.caradvice.com.au/235101/volkswagen-australia-recalls-25000-cars-over-dsg-defect/ 

Malasia: 
http://www.livelifedrive.com/malays...-malaysia-recalls-3-962-units-over-faulty-dsg 

Global recall: 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ars-worldwide-faulty-gearbox-light-fuses.html 

damn I hate this noise.


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a different kind of rattle under my hood...2.5 2012 beetle...after I shut the engine off if you wait about 5 seconds I get a very quick little rattle that comes from under my hood...wierd


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

Westhigh76 said:


> I have a different kind of rattle under my hood...2.5 2012 beetle...after I shut the engine off if you wait about 5 seconds I get a very quick little rattle that comes from under my hood...wierd


it could be the metal parts cooling down..


----------



## 81RabbitDieselTruck (Feb 23, 2012)

*same noise*

I have the same noise in my 2013 with DSG. It doesnt seem to affect the way the car drives and it only makes the noise during slow parking lot like maneuvers (especially going through a drive thru). The dealer said that its a normal characteristic of the DSG. I have a friend with a 2009 CC dsg and it makes the exact same noise 50k miles later. Mine has 9k on it now.

If they do figure it out, i wouldnt mind the noise gone, but with the amount of sound deadening, I cannot hear it with the windows up.

Sean


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

antemax said:


> so I took my bug to the dealer today.. went to get it back and they said that there was something loose close to the pipes. drove a few meters and the noise is still there.
> what these people think we are? complete fools or something??
> 
> just called them, I'm taking the bug there tomorrow again.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Gonna show this to my service center mechanic tomorrow. LOL! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

I wonder what the difference in the DSG is between the 11 models and the 13. Our 13
Bug rattled through the drive through but the 11 JSW never does...


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

RedBugD said:


> I wonder what the difference in the DSG is between the 11 models and the 13. Our 13
> Bug rattled through the drive through but the 11 JSW never does...


yeah that's weird



MrFerriz said:


> Thanks for the info. Gonna show this to my service center mechanic tomorrow. LOL!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


How's your car?? 

mine is at the dealer atm.. DSG flash update in progress. hope this solves the problem for once.


----------

